# Worlds tallest tree climb



## Ranchero50 (May 12, 2007)

From youtube, enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIoZ0J7x1Cg

Jamie


----------



## MonkeyDo (May 13, 2007)

*Wowza!*

That would really be something! About 450 feet up . Thanks for the link! Good Stuff!


----------



## 046 (May 13, 2007)

posted this exact same link to Utube a few days ago in champion tree forum. 

very strange... it got deleted?


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 20, 2007)

My fat A** never would make it!:jawdrop:


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 21, 2007)

*I dunno...*

How do you check your anchor point ? If you shoot a line into the tree with a crossbow at those distances you could put the line across a questionable branch and not know it . Maybe use binoculars ? I'd have to be sure , you're working with a single anchor point and some extreme heights.


----------



## moss (Oct 22, 2007)

MonkeyDo said:


> That would really be something! About 450 feet up . Thanks for the link! Good Stuff!



They tape dropped it at 379.5 feet



reachtreeservi said:


> How do you check your anchor point ? If you shoot a line into the tree with a crossbow at those distances you could put the line across a questionable branch and not know it . Maybe use binoculars ? I'd have to be sure , you're working with a single anchor point and some extreme heights.



They're doing an SRT ground anchor/trunk tie so they're not isolating the branch. They have the protection of all the substantial branches captured by the rope. Doesn't mean bad things can't happen but it's a good start. There is always the possibility of shock loading if the primary branch breaks out. They do bounce loading on the TIP before climbing up. Probably the biggest risk is a dislodged hanger following the rope down to the climber.
-moss


----------



## Col2y (Feb 29, 2008)

i was hoping for an 8 foot tall tree climber, a little disapointed im not going to lie ha ha


----------



## B1ven (Apr 15, 2008)

Mountaneering a dangerous piece


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> How do you check your anchor point ? If you shoot a line into the tree with a crossbow at those distances you could put the line across a questionable branch and not know it . Maybe use binoculars ? I'd have to be sure , you're working with a single anchor point and some extreme heights.


 I was gonna ask how you get a line up that high. You just answered my question.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 25, 2008)

moss said:


> They tape dropped it at 379.5 feet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember in the book The Wild Trees about the piano size chunk falling down?

I'd imagine that not being close to an anchor point would be just one more reason for people to stay out of these tallest trees unless they had a good reason.

But the potential dislodging of debris seems to be the greater hazard.


----------

